

Charlemagne was a Neuroscientist - tokenadult
http://pensees.pascallisch.net/?p=1041

======
zwischenzug
Content of the article: Charlemagne was not a Neuroscientist.

Thanks for writing a blog post that tells me something I already knew by
appearing to tell me something I didn't.

